# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ¿Cuál consideras que es la actividad económica más contaminante del Perú?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo una encuesta para saber cuál consideran que es la actividad económica más contaminante del Perú. (Pueden marcar más de una respuesta). 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: FMI: Perú fija base muy fuerte con política económica sólida e inclusión Fruticultura en Argentina: una actividad en progresivo deterioro ¿Cual es el mejor tractor para viñedos? ¿Que mejoraría? Perú tendrá éxito cuando visión económica sea consensuada entre sectores público y privado, señala Porter Aceite inservible es el agente más contaminante de ríos en provincia de Huánuco, afirman

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Acabo de decidir por qué actividad o actividades votar, y aunque no lo crean, voté por Minería (obviamente) y por Agricultura. 
Creo que la gran mayoría de personas no considera a la agricultura como una actividad contaminante, pues la consideran una actividad natural; pero vaya que debe ser contaminante con todos los pesticidas y químicos que se utilizan en el manejo de los cultivos. 
No conozco bien los procesos de la Pesquería, y la Industria es muy variada, pero sin dudas también deben ser actividades muy contaminantes -como casi todas-. Pero a lo que quiero llegar, es que tratemos de ser conscientes de que la agricultura de hoy en día ya no es esa actividad familiar y ecológica de la época de los Incas; y que deberíamos empezar a hacer algo por producir alimentos eficientemente, y no eficazmente como lo hacemos ahora. 
Así como en las mineras, veo empresas agroindustriales que lo único que les interesa es producir más, al menor costo posible (químicos por todos lados y salarios bajísimos para los trabajadores del campo). Desde el punto de vista de los negocios estaría todo bien; ¿pero qué hay del lado ético del empresario agricultor?... ¡Ganar plata, no es todo en la vida!...Compartir y cuidar el medio ambiente también trae satisfacción personal, pero de otra manera. 
La cuestión es que creo que poco a poco se está perdiendo toda ética también en agricultura, ya que cada vez importan menos los trabajadores y el medio ambiente; que en definitiva, son quienes hacen que ganen dinero las grandes empresas agroindustriales. 
En fin, ese es un lado de la moneda. Supongo que habrán quienes digan que sin pesticidas y químicos no podríamos producir suficientes alimentos para la humanidad; pero precisamente ese es el problema: "El ser humano por encima de todo". 
En todo caso, me gustaría escuchar opiniones de agricultores al respecto. ¿Cuánta diferencia puede haber entre contaminación Minera y la contaminación producida por la actividad agropecuaria en nuestro país? 
Saludos a todos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Aprovecho para aclarar que no soy ningún experto en temas ambientales, y que mi comentario anterior es más que nada para tratar de concientizar al agricultor peruano sobre su incidencia en el cambio climático y la contaminación ambiental en nuestro país. 
Sin embargo, no es que hable por hablar... Así que les dejo un artículo que sustenta en parte lo que digo.  *Los transgénicos usan más tóxicos*  ** *Por Silvia Ribeiro**  Los cultivos transgénicos han significado un aumento sin precedentes del uso de agrotóxicos (herbicidas y otros plaguicidas). Un informe del doctor Charles Benbrook publicado a fin de 2009 (Impacts of genetically engineered crops on pesticide use: the first thirteen years, www.organic-center.org) analizando el uso de agrotóxicos en Estados Unidos en soya, maíz y algodón transgénico de 1996 a 2008, muestra que las variedades transgénicas aumentaron el uso de agrotóxicos en más de 144 millones de kilogramos en esos 13 años. Estados Unidos es el mayor y más antiguo productor de transgénicos, por lo que los datos son significativos a nivel global.  Es grave porque los agrotóxicos son un importante factor de daños ambientales (al agua, suelos, flora y fauna) y a la salud humana. Muchos son disruptores endocrinos (producen desequilibrio hormonal con disminución de la fertilidad o infertilidad) y/o afectan el sistema nervioso e inmunológico, entre otros problemas. Se ha comprobado que los alimentos elaborados con transgénicos, contienen residuos de agrotóxicos hasta 200 veces más altos que los elaborados con cultivos que no lo son, debido a la gran cantidad de agrotóxicos que se les aplica en la siembra.  La gran mayoría del aumento que registra este nuevo informe se debe a los transgénicos tolerantes a herbicidas, principalmente al glifosato, que en estos 13 años ha pasado a ser el veneno más ampliamente usado en la historia de la agricultura. El aumento ha sido progresivo, acumulándose a través de los años. En los años 2007 y 2008 se registró 46 por ciento del aumento total.  El motivo principal es el surgimiento de hierbas invasoras que se han hecho resistentes a los herbicidas. Al igual que con los antibióticos, el uso continuado promueve cada vez mayor inmunidad en los organismos que se quiere combatir. El glifosato ya ha provocado resistencia en un mínimo de nueve diferentes hierbas invasoras, de las cuales el mayor problema en grandes áreas al sur de Estados Unidos es el surgimiento de amaranto resistente a agrotóxicos. Debería ser un alerta para México, donde el amaranto, junto al maíz, es parte de la dieta usual y existe en todo el país.  Para enfrentar la resistencia de invasoras, los agricultores emplean dosis mucho mayores de glifosato y tóxicos que habían sido descartados por su alta peligrosidad (prohibidos en algunos países) como atrazina, paraquat y 2,4-D. Éste último es componente del Agente Naranja, arma química usada por Estados Unidos en la guerra de Vietnam, desarrollado justamente por Monsanto, la mayor empresa de agrotransgénicos.  El glifosato, que las empresas describían como inocuo —aunque nunca fue verdad y Monsanto fue multado por publicidad engañosa debido a esta afirmación— era considerado menos tóxico que otros herbicidas. Sin embargo, esta comparación se hacía con una cantidad igual del componente activo de diferentes químicos usada en un área similar. Actualmente, gracias a los transgénicos, la concentración del glifosato ha aumentado exponencialmente y el informe reporta que en ciertos casos se usan cantidades 100 veces mayores que de otros herbicidas por unidad de área, por lo cual finalmente tiene un impacto mucho mayor que incluso herbicidas clasificados como más peligrosos. Por otra parte, frente a la falla de efectividad, las empresas aumentan el porcentaje de componente activo en las fórmulas y le agregan surfactantes y otras sustancias para coadyuvar la acción del glifosato, lo cual aumenta y agrega impactos.  Andrés Carrasco, embriólogo de la Universidad de Buenos Aires, publicó en 2009 estudios en Argentina (segundo productor mundial de transgénicos) constatando graves afectaciones en anfibios y en salud humana por causa del glifosato, contrariamente a la creencia de relativa inocuidad del componente. Al igual que a otros científicos que han denunciado los verdaderos efectos de los transgénicos, Carrasco sufrió una vergonzosa persecución de parte de autoridades oficiales y académicas (respaldadas por Monsanto), que fue internacionalmente repudiada. (Ver Darío Aranda, Lo que sucede en Argentina es casi un experimento masivo, Página 12, 3/5/09)  Las empresas enfrentan el problema de las resistencia en malezas con más de lo mismo: creando transgénicos que tienen más cantidad de genes ajenos, para resistir aplicaciones simultáneas de varios agrotóxicos y con varias cepas de la toxina Bt para hacerlos insecticidas. El apilamiento de genes es muy lucrativo para las empresas —las semillas cuestan hasta el triple que las convencionales—, pero multiplican los riesgos de contaminación del ambiente, del flujo genético a otros cultivos y los riesgos del consumo, tanto por la presencia de nuevos elementos, como por la sinergia negativa que se crea entre ellos. Uno de los peores ejemplos de este tipo es el maíz SmartStax de Monsanto, con ocho rasgos transgénicos apilados, que aunque fue llevado a juicio en Canadá por no haber sido evaluados sus impactos en la salud, fue irresponsablemente aprobado recientemente por la Comisión Federal para la Protección contra Riesgos Sanitarios (Cofepris), para su consumo en México.  Son varios los informes de probada solidez publicados en 2009, que derrumban los mitos sobre los transgénicos que nos quieren vender las empresas. Éste muestra que los transgénicos usan más venenos y contaminan más. Otros, que producen menos (Failure to Yield, UCS, 2009) o tienen daños y riesgos serios a la salud (Asociación Americana de Medicina Ambiental, mayo 2009). Hay que terminar de raíz con este experimento masivo donde nos envenenan a todos para favorecer el lucro de unas cuantas trasnacionales.  *Investigadora del Grupo ETC  AHANAOA A. C. Miguel Leopoldo Alvarado Fundador y Presidente   _Impacts of genetically engineered crops on pesticide use: the first thirteen years_ (_La Jornada_)   *Fuente: Con Nuestro Perú*

----------


## perúamazónico

La minería sin duda.  Es altamente contaminante si no hay estudios previos de impacto ambiental así como el cuidado del medio ambiente.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> La minería sin duda. Es altamente contaminante si no hay estudios previos de impacto ambiental así como el cuidado del medio ambiente.

 Hola amigo: 
He estado un poco ocupado y no he podido dedicarle mucho tiempo al foro. 
Con respecto a tu comentario; es verdad que la gran mayoría de peruanos creemos y sabemos que la minería es una actividad muy contaminante; pero también creo que la minería no puede pagar todos los platos rotos. Obviamente es mucho más fácil decir que la minería es la culpable de los problemas medio ambientales del país -por la pésima imagen que tiene esta actividad en el Perú y en el resto del mundo- pero creo que eso no es del todo justo. 
¿Dónde quedan las demás actividades económicas del país? No podemos tapar el sol con un dedo y decir que la agricultura, o la pesquería, o la industria, o nosotros mismos, no afectamos al medio ambiente y no contribuimos con el calentamiento global. Supongo que la pesquería contaminará nuestros mares; la agricultura nuestros suelos; y la industria nuestro aire; además de toda la basura que generamos las personas como tú o como yo, que no reciclan -yo sí lo hago pero no sé a dónde va a parar- ¿me entiendes? 
Creo que es importante que las pesonas y las empresas entiendan que el mundo no nos pertence, y que más bien somos parte de él; y que por lo tanto, cada uno de nosotros debe hacer ALGO -en mayor o menor medida- para frenar los procesos contaminantes en el país, y empezar a desarrollar procesos sostenibles en el tiempo que sean amigables con nuestro entorno. 
Estoy seguro que a la gente no se le pasa ni por la cabeza el enorme problema que va a significar la escasez de agua en el Perú; cosa que será una realidad de aquí a 20 años -como máximo-. A la gente no le interesa ni opinar al respecto, porque no les parece algo grave o porque no les conviene pensar que es algo grave; así que como te darás cuenta, la ignorancia y la prepotencia son los peores enemigos del clima en nuestro país y en el mundo.  
Esperemos que los seres humanos podamos algún día entender que vivimos en un planeta del que no podemos huir, porque si no lo empezamos a cuidar -como sí cuidamos nuestros bolsillos- supongo que la vida para sus hijos no va a ser tan fácil... Yo por suerte sigo soltero y sin hijos, pero aún así trato de no ser egoísta con el planeta donde vivo y trato de hacer lo que puedo como reciclar mi basura, no desperdiciar agua, hacerle matenimiento a mi carro, etc. 
Como te digo, espero que este foro contribuya a concientizar a los agricultores del Perú -y a cualquier otra persona- acerca del grave problema de la contaminación ambiental producida por nuestros procesos económicos, así que cualquier opinión al repecto sería un primer paso para ver al menos qué piensan los demás. 
Saludos

----------


## perúamazónico

> Hola amigo: 
> He estado un poco ocupado y no he podido dedicarle mucho tiempo al foro. 
> Con respecto a tu comentario; es verdad que la gran mayoría de peruanos creemos y sabemos que la minería es una actividad muy contaminante; pero también creo que la minería no puede pagar todos los platos rotos. Obviamente es mucho más fácil decir que la minería es la culpable de los problemas medio ambientales del país -por la pésima imagen que tiene esta actividad en el Perú y en el resto del mundo- pero creo que eso no es del todo justo. 
> ¿Dónde quedan las demás actividades económicas del país? No podemos tapar el sol con un dedo y decir que la agricultura, o la pesquería, o la industria, o nosotros mismos, no afectamos al medio ambiente y no contribuimos con el calentamiento global. Supongo que la pesquería contaminará nuestros mares; la agricultura nuestros suelos; y la industria nuestro aire; además de toda la basura que generamos las personas como tú o como yo, que no reciclan -yo sí lo hago pero no sé a dónde va a parar- ¿me entiendes? 
> Creo que es importante que las pesonas y las empresas entiendan que el mundo no nos pertence, y que más bien somos parte de él; y que por lo tanto, cada uno de nosotros debe hacer ALGO -en mayor o menor medida- para frenar los procesos contaminantes en el país, y empezar a desarrollar procesos sostenibles en el tiempo que sean amigables con nuestro entorno. 
> Estoy seguro que a la gente no se le pasa ni por la cabeza el enorme problema que va a significar la escasez de agua en el Perú; cosa que será una realidad de aquí a 20 años -como máximo-. A la gente no le interesa ni opinar al respecto, porque no les parece algo grave o porque no les conviene pensar que es algo grave; así que como te darás cuenta, la ignorancia y la prepotencia son los peores enemigos del clima en nuestro país y en el mundo.  
> Esperemos que los seres humanos podamos algún día entender que vivimos en un planeta del que no podemos huir, porque si no lo empezamos a cuidar -como sí cuidamos nuestros bolsillos- supongo que la vida para sus hijos no va a ser tan fácil... Yo por suerte sigo soltero y sin hijos, pero aún así trato de no ser egoísta con el planeta donde vivo y trato de hacer lo que puedo como reciclar mi basura, no desperdiciar agua, hacerle matenimiento a mi carro, etc. 
> Como te digo, espero que este foro contribuya a concientizar a los agricultores del Perú -y a cualquier otra persona- acerca del grave problema de la contaminación ambiental producida por nuestros procesos económicos, así que cualquier opinión al repecto sería un primer paso para ver al menos qué piensan los demás. 
> Saludos

 Hola, cómo estás?: 
(...) Sin duda, los niveles de contaminación alcanzan a muchos rubros de la actividad humana, cuándo no, al primer agente irresponsable de la contaminación, el propio hombre. 
La encuesta es interesante, y creo que da pie para tratarlo más ampliamente, sobretodo en estos tiempos de inhabituales fenómenos naturales a causa de la contaminación ambiental.  
Saludos cordiales.

----------

